
Smears, Multiples and Other Animation Gimmicks - GuiA
http://animationsmears.tumblr.com
======
ZenPsycho
[https://www.google.com/search?q=futurism&client=safari&rls=e...](https://www.google.com/search?q=futurism&client=safari&rls=en&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiYg9Oel-
XJAhUm2qYKHctoAVQQ_AUIBygB&biw=944&bih=706)

